# Funny Photos



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Here are a few funny photos of Osha. I can't believe she's almost 6 months old already! Feel free to add your own 

The Smoosh.










The Paw.










The Tongue.


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Love all three of these photos. The paw is awesome. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha I like the smoosh best. Great pictures!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

great pics! Really enjoyed looking at them. Osha is beautiful!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

WOW, she's great looking. She doesn't look like like a handful ;D


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Aw thanks guys! That's so nice 

Yeah she's got a lot of personality. Luckily for me she likes having her photo taken since I'm usually either stalking her with my camera or asking her to pose.

Kian: She is SUCH a handful sometimes but also the BEST dog. I fall more in love with her every day.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She is getting so big. She is very beautiful. I love the first pic. She looks so angelic (Looks are deceiving though I know). Haha. They are a handful but they are worth every bit of it. Holley is 9 1/2 months now and we have been through some difficult times with her so far but we wouldn't trade it for anything. I still say that God made Vizsla's so cute because he also made them so bad. Haha.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Lovely pictures. Bella does the "smoosh" too, especially when sulking!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

those are great! ;D


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Aww! Shes beautiful!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Those are great pictures.


----------

